# Sony Daily Reader now for $299



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

The Sony Daily Reader is now going for $299 at the Sony web site. http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666064650
This just goes to show you a little patience is needed when buying electronic equipment. This unit started at $399 which I agreed was too much compared to the Kindle price. It went to $379, and then quickly to $349 after that which is what I paid for it, after I called Sony about the price drop. Though I got mine for $379 they gave me a credit of $30 so I received it for the $349 price. Very nice of them to do it without protesting at all.

Now at $299, there is even more of a reason to buy the Sony Daily Reader. I have had mine for 2 months now and just love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good move on Sony's part as I think the Daily Reader is much closer to the Kindle than the DX. . .but it's enough larger than the Kindle that the new price also makes it compare more favorably to the DX. . . . . It is, in fact, a nice intermediate product. . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my Pocket Edition last week, and at $150 I think it's a great unit at an excellent price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's WOOT is the Sony Touch for $149 (plus $5 shipping).  It's a refurbished unit. . . .

www.woot.com


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a great place for the Touch.  I have a Touch and love it.
deb


----------

